# Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

Moin Boardies,
war letztes WE mit meinen beiden Brüdern zu unsewrem "Daddy Gedächtnisangenl". Dachten uns, fahren wir nach Warnemünde, sind nur 2 Std. mit'n Auto. Aber,  wie gesagt, bekamen nur noch Platz auf der Kehrwieder, mit Schlafen an Board. Geangelt wurde am 1. Tag auf  der MS Epsholm. Die Fänge waren mässig, aber weit aus besser als auf der Kehrwieder. Wärend andere Kutter zur Kadettrinne schipperten dümpelten wir rund um Warnemünde, Land war immer zu sehen. Zur Kadettrinne kommt der Kahn net wegen seiner schwachen Motorleistung #d , wurde uns gesagt.
Auch sonst war der Kahn net so doll. Ständig flog die Sicherung raus. Sa. ging die Heizung nicht mehr. Freitag hat mein "kleiner Bruder" erst einmal die Gastherme wieder zum laufen gebracht, ansonsten hätten wir kein Warmwasser. Apro po Warmwasser: Die Wasserhähne sind der absolute Hit. Mit einer Hand öffnen und festhalten um die andere Hand abzuspülen und andersrum. Dusche ist zwar vorhanden, aber lt. Ausage nicht mehr in Betrieb, weil die Wassertanks zu klein sind. Der Abstieg zu den Kojen eng, steil und fast lebensgefährlich, d.h. die Kopfschmerzen#q  kommen nicht immer vom Alk. Die einzigen positiven Sachen waren: der Smutje war ganz nordisch nett#6 , also i.O. und es gab Bier vom Hahn (Radeberger).
Fazit: es lohnt sich doch manchmal etwas weiter mit dem Auto zu fahren


----------



## Hansi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*

Hallo Bastelberg,

So ein Erlebnis ist natürlich nicht so prickelnd und spricht wirklich nicht für die Kehrwieder. Tut mir echt leid für Euch.
Dein Fazit kann ich so aber nicht stehen lassen !! Du kannst doch nicht von einem Dampfer auf die ganze Warnemünder Kutterflotte schließen ?!

Gruß Hansi


----------



## s.andro (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*

Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, tschuldigung. Aber gibt es hier im Board eigentlich auch nur ein positives Posting zum Thema MS "Kehrwieder"???? Es sollte mich wundern. Und wundern sollte es auch alle Hochseeangelwilligen, daß wenn alle anderen Kutter ausgebucht sind, auf der "Kehrwieder" immer noch etwas geht. Bin selbst mal darauf reingefallen, bin also ein Betroffener. Nur habe ich als Rostocker nicht das Problem der Anfahrt und Übernachtung mit den anfallenden Kosten, wobei, 30 Euro für'n Schneidertag ist auch so schon ganz schön happig.
Alternative: Bootscharter oder -vermietung!!!

Beste Grüße von der Küste
Sandro


----------



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*



			
				s.andro schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, tschuldigung. Aber gibt es hier im Board eigentlich auch nur ein positives Posting zum Thema MS "Kehrwieder"???? Es sollte mich wundern. Und wundern sollte es auch alle Hochseeangelwilligen, daß wenn alle anderen Kutter ausgebucht sind, auf der "Kehrwieder" immer noch etwas geht. Bin selbst mal darauf reingefallen, bin also ein Betroffener. Nur habe ich als Rostocker nicht das Problem der Anfahrt und Übernachtung mit den anfallenden Kosten, wobei, 30 Euro für'n Schneidertag ist auch so schon ganz schön happig.
> Alternative: Bootscharter oder -vermietung!!!
> 
> Beste Grüße von der Küste
> Sandro


Zum Lesen: Das Anglerboard ist mit soviel Postings voll, wie soll man da einzelne Postings herraussuchen. Habe leider nicht die Zeit dafür. Es ging ja auch nur um unsere Erfahrung mitzuteilen. Hätte ja auch anders sein können. Waren schliesslich das 1. Mal auf der Kehrwieder. Mit Bootscharter oder selberfahren hab ich gar keine Erfahrung.
Tja, ich würd auch viel lieber an der Küste wohnen als in einer Großstadt mit dicker Luft.


----------



## bastelberg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*



			
				Hansi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bastelberg,
> 
> So ein Erlebnis ist natürlich nicht so prickelnd und spricht wirklich nicht für die Kehrwieder. Tut mir echt leid für Euch.
> Dein Fazit kann ich so aber nicht stehen lassen !! Du kannst doch nicht von einem Dampfer auf die ganze Warnemünder Kutterflotte schließen ?!
> ...


Sorry Hansi,
so war das auch gar nicht gemeint. Welchen Kutter könntest du dann empfehlen? Du scheinst dich da auszukennen.
Gruß Bastelberg


----------



## Hansi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*

@ Bastelberg

Ich selbst fahre oft mit der Pasewalk(bin da auch Vereinsmitglied), ansonsten habe ich mit der Santa Maria und der Storkow gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Tel.-Nr. Pasewalk : 0381 548 6832
Tel.-Nr. Santa Maria : 0172 9055 800

Gruß Hansi


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*

hallo, wir hatten soetwas mal in kappeln mit dem "stromer" so hieß der seelenverkäufer glaube ich,kaum Fisch und laufend stromausfall und der absolute HIT war das es ab 11 uhr ohne echolot und fischfinder ging kurzschluss!!!!!20eus für 4grad minus in der kajütte und kaum fisch das war echt sche...!!!!nie wieder!!!!!das sag ich euch!!!!
glaube aber das der Kahn nicht mehr schwimmt


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Nie wieder MS Kehrwieder*

@bastelberg : " Zum Lesen: Das Anglerboard ist mit soviel Postings voll, wie soll man da einzelne Postings herraussuchen."


Mit der Suchfunktion .... einfach mal einen Schiffsnamen eingeben // oder z.b. Namen von Urlaubsorten,welche du evtl. besuchen möchtest // oder,oder,oder ... eigentlich findest du dabei sehr schnell die für dich interressantesten Postings.

Uli


----------

